
An Expensive Lesson About Office Politics - dengsauve
https://blog.dennissauve.com/an-expensive-lesson-about-office-politics/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Nothing says that the custom solution would have worked. I was hired to do a
custom e-commerce solution. We finished a prototype and had a few customers
that used it. It was looking good up to the time we ran out of money and
closed shop.

Software development is hard. Mix that with the difficulty of starting a new
business and it's even harder to get things going.

There are so many reasons why the business could have failed so blaming T for
the failure does not make sense. The business managers had way more influence
on whether the company was going to succeed. T might have been part of the
problem but I'm pretty sure it was only a small part of it. If the company
really had a winning business then it would have found a way to success.

~~~
dengsauve
I guess I hadn't considered it from that perspective. I wasn't privy to
anything happening above my pay-grade, outside of office chatter. I thought we
had a pretty good shot of success, but you're right, there was no guarantee of
success.

